

Google App Engine to support Java - jwilliams
http://www.controlenter.in/2008/10/java-support-to-appengine-to-counter-microsofts-cloud-initiatives-microsoft-strata/

======
msie
Sigh, I want Ruby support...but I'm building my app in Python anyways and
Python isn't as bad as I thought (you get used to the indentation style and
the sprinkling of "self" in methods).

~~~
jcapote
I don't see why any of the JVM languages wouldn't work...

~~~
jamesbritt
Indeed. I plan on giving jruby a shot.

------
Raphael
Ha, then you could run AppJet on Google.

------
charlesju
Anyone know if they are going to use some sort of existing Java MVC framework
or if they're going to create their own?

~~~
scorpion032
Obviously they are going to base it upon a famous Java FW, but do it
themselves.

~~~
briansmith
Like GWT?

~~~
michaelneale
GWT doesn't really require anything on the server (it doesn't have to even be
java/JVM), so its kinda already supported for folks that want to use it for
the front end.

~~~
huherto
Therefore, if you use GWT you don't need an MVC framework for Java anymore.

~~~
michaelneale
correct. You could make do with servlets. Or if you want to use JSON you could
use anything.

------
scorpion032
I am keen on the other question mentioned in the post. "Whereas Cpp seems to
be the most popular language by Google code Jam statistics, How come Java
turns out to be the supported one, based on popularity?"

~~~
DenisM
In the cloud you want to share resource to drive down costs - that means
hosting multiple requests in one process. To maintain security/stability in
such case the language must lend itself to sandboxing either by code
verification or running in a VM. Hence Python and Java.

------
cmars232
I hope OSGi is supported!

~~~
jwilliams
You'd have to assume that it would have to be... otherwise it would be a god-
awful mess...

~~~
trapper
Unlike eclipse of course, which isn't plagued by classpath issues and runtime
errors, causing plugin authors pain, users pain (which plugin version, will
this plugin break that plugin etc). Osgi couldn't be behind that could it?

Great in theory. Eye stabbing in practice. Just like spring compared to guice.

